# Indoor Lighting



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*What are some good types of lighting to use for window displays?
I have a few characters standing in my window during my lame apartment haunt, and would like to have some lighting thats powerful enough so people outside can see them and also nothing that heats up too much.
Also, are there adapters that give the lights effect like flickering or auto dimming? 
And last but not least, best places to shop for them?
Thanks!*


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

fluorescent lights ..little to no heat. very cheap also depending on bulbs can get 4 foot fixture with bulbs for under 20 bucks.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Like the long (light saber) bulbs?  Are there different colors?*


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

just white far as i know ........but maybe you could make a film reflector for it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

There's blacklight florescent, too. About $10 for fl.light and black bulb at Menards.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

but I need colors also...I guess you could get that heat resistant color stuff to wrap around the bulb right? how bout effects?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

A couple of years ago we had small florescent lights that had to glow green, and large florescent lights that had to glow green for an alien theatre show.

The smaller ones we painted with green glass paint because they got hot. Took like three coats, but it glowed green fine.

The larger ones were encased in a worklight lens overhead. We just cut two layers of green plastic celophane transparent gift rap and placed it on the inside plastic lens. The fl. light showed through and because the large lights were cool, we had no probs with melting.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

hmm interesting. Yeah that cellophane sounds like what i might try.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

What about LED spotlights?

They come in any color, don't get hot, use very little electricity, and unlike flourescents, can be focused as well as dimmed.

These come in low voltage as well as standard 110 ac.

If it was me, I would go with LEDs. The cost of the LED is very comparable to flourscent and has a TON of advantages. 

Look through this site, it has a lot of 'how to' making LED spots.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

You can use one of the regular colored lightbulbs, too. The 40 watt don't get that hot. I use them in a clamplight tucked away somewhere like under the telephone stand to give some interest. I haven't had any trouble with them getting overheated and the colored light coming from somewhere unusual is a cool look. 

But whatever type of light you pick, play with the angle/direction that the light is shining onto your props. You'd be surprised how something so simple as that can make an impact.


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello,

I use the party red lights in normal lamps with a dimmer in combination with a blacklight tube. This gives the strange effect of the ghost being red at the bottom and blacklight white/blue at the top. The blacklight also hides the red lights as the lamp shades also glow white. Below is an example - the angle shows the FCG rig and the blacklight, but from the street it is hidden. The effect is not only cool from the street, but as there is a party going on inside, it kinds makes the effect interesting than the standard hanging in a crypt or closed window box cuz you can see that nothing is holding it up in the back.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I've started to see colored compact fluorescents at Wal*Mart and other places. I have seen orange ones (shoulda bought one!) They make very little heat and use only a few watts of electricity, you could make a reflector for it with poster board and tape, too. 

A while ago I posted a 'how to' on making LED spots that's here somewhere. You can buy 100 LED lights on eBay for a few bucks and go crazy. 

df


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I seen those same lights at menards too , and I think I seen a UV one also.
And I dont think they work well with dimmer switches either.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

GraveDiggerGreg..
like your FCG nice and different good idea


----------

